# Will Flourish Excel hurt these plants/fish?



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

If there isn't much of it you could use the normal dose or 2x the normal dose and squirt it right on the algae. The fish and plants you have will be fine with Excel and even with 2x the dose.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks much! I'll try first the regular dose and if that doesn't work, I'll start 2x


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Spot treat with excel if you are using it to get rid of BBA. Dumping it in will not be nearly as effective as a spot treatment. Turn any filters and power heads off though before you spot treat for maximum effect.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 17, 2006)

I dumped it in the first time in the general area of the algae, how do you "spot treat" liquid?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

black_envy said:


> I dumped it in the first time in the general area of the algae, how do you "spot treat" liquid?


That's pretty much what you do; take some Excel into a syringe and just slowly inject it around the algae infested leaves.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> That's pretty much what you do; take some Excel into a syringe and just slowly inject it around the algae infested leaves.


Agreed. You should also turn off any filters or powerheads for a few minutes or a half hour to make sure the excel gets right at the areas you are spot treating


----------

